# Clarksville TN area 2-7-11



## SPEEDSKI (Feb 25, 2010)

If anyone needs some help in the future, email [email protected] or call 615-220-2230

3 truck with Blades and Spreaders available. We are out of Nashville and would like to build a relationship with a reputable contractor in the Clarksville area. Lately it seems your area gets hit much harder than we do and we would like to help build your client base as a subcontractor. All employees have clean driving records, drug testing etc. We do stock and supply our own Calcium Chloride and we have sidewalk crews available also.


----------

